# Newbie (cnc router 3018-prover )



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

I just purchased the SainSmart Genmitsu 3018-PROVer with the Genmitsu Air-Cooled 300W Brush DC Spindle Motor upgrade kit. Can anyone give me some advice in making this more sturdy for cutting soft aluminum and engraving? Like Liquid cooling air etc. I would like to upgrade the linear rails plus the Ball screw. Any help would be very appreciated.
Thank You.

After watching and reading the suggestions that were left, I decided to send back the 3018 and just build one myself. I guess I will start with the spindle and design the CNC around that. I'm not going to do any industrial cutting with this, just using to cutting various types of Aluminum and wood. But I will need it to do very detailed engraving on aluminum for the model Kitbashing hobby of mine. If anyone can give me a good reliable air-cooled spindle motor under the $350 range I would truly appreciate it. Also what about a number of axis 2,3,4? One more thing thank you for your answers and suggestions, After joining a few groups on Facebook I get mainly get arrogant replies from some of the members. I'm truly a newbie still learning how to stand.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## smanzer (May 22, 2021)

CncNewbie said:


> I just purchased the SainSmart Genmitsu 3018-PROVer with the Genmitsu Air-Cooled 300W Brush DC Spindle Motor upgrade kit. Can anyone give me some advice in making this more sturdy for cutting soft aluminum and engraving? Like Liquid cooling air etc. I would like to upgrade the linear rails plus the Ball screw. Any help would be very appreciated.
> Thank You.


Hi CncNewbie,

I am new here (just signed up yesterday), but have a fair bit of experience building, fixing and using CNC Machines.

There is a ton of information on upgrading the 3018 machines on YouTube. One I particularly like is "Minh's man cave". Here is one of his videos: 




He has done a lot with these small CNC engravers. 

But...in my opinion, you may spend a lot of money and time (both waiting for parts and retrofitting) with the 3018 base unit. You can use the 3018 to build parts to retrofit and strengthen it, but you will still have a machine that may not suit your needs. Kudos to you for replacing the underpowered spindle. I have a 500W spindle and found it is ok, but not as powerful as a trim router. My plans are to upgrade to a 2K spindle once I find some extra $. I have a larger machine so that makes sense in my case - everyone has a different machine and needs.

You might want to consider selling the 3018 and buying a more capable router, or use the 3018 and build a more capable router. 

The things I see that are challenging with the 3018 are:


bed cut size is rather small
overall machine has considerable flex
original spindle is underpowered
original steppers are underpowered
original controls are underpowered and the CAM interface is limited

But these can all be fixed and improved on.

A good friend of mine sold plans for CNC Routers. John Kleinbauer is a man ahead of his time. He had good designs that were upgradable. Once a person got their machines built and they started the upgrading or operating process he welcomed them to "CNC Hell". Our hobby machines are fun to use and tinker with, but sure need some attention, and can be challenging.

Let us know how you make out with the operation and upgrades. You are in for a fun, learning game!

Regards,

Steven


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

CncNewbie said:


> I just purchased the SainSmart Genmitsu 3018-PROVer with the Genmitsu Air-Cooled 300W Brush DC Spindle Motor upgrade kit. Can anyone give me some advice in making this more sturdy for cutting soft aluminum and engraving? Like Liquid cooling air etc. I would like to upgrade the linear rails plus the Ball screw. Any help would be very appreciated.
> Thank You.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

smanzer said:


> Hi CncNewbie,
> 
> I am new here (just signed up yesterday), but have a fair bit of experience building, fixing and using CNC Machines.
> 
> ...


Welcome Steven as well. Seems you have some welcomed knowledge that will be certainly an asset here as of late there are many CNC newcomers to the forum.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

smanzer said:


> Hi CncNewbie,
> 
> I am new here (just signed up yesterday), but have a fair bit of experience building, fixing and using CNC Machines.
> 
> ...


I have not opened the kit yet, I would be willing to build one from scratch but I'm not able to find schematics of the desktop router. I can find videos showing what they are doing but nothing on exact measurements and components. If you know of anyone that has plans to sell or to share plz let me know. Looking to spend around $1000-1200 on the build. Thank you.


----------



## smanzer (May 22, 2021)

CncNewbie said:


> I have not opened the kit yet, I would be willing to build one from scratch but I'm not able to find schematics of the desktop router. I can find videos showing what they are doing but nothing on exact measurements and components. If you know of anyone that has plans to sell or to share plz let me know. Looking to spend around $1000-1200 on the build. Thank you.


Your budget is perfect for: 




Strange Garage is a guy on YouTube that is very matter of fact and makes things look easier than they may be. I got hooked on his $500 CNC Build and decided to Tim Allen it and make it bigger and faster and it turned out great. There are no plans, but you really do not need any after watching the videos and making notes. I have a couple of videos and will be putting more up shortly. For instance, here is the Z-Axis video: 




These routers are made out of Steel - not MDF, not plastic, not aluminum. Strong, heavy steel. And it is so cool watching a large machine run at 1000 inches per minute! Great fun!

Good luck in the build!

Regards,

Steven


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank You


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

sreilly said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank You


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

roxanne562001 said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank You


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.





old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank You


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

Thank You


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

After watching and reading the suggestions that were left, I decided to send back the 3018 and just build one myself. I guess I will start with the spindle and design the CNC around that. I'm not going to do any industrial cutting with this, just using to cutting various types of Aluminum and wood. But I will need it to do very detailed engraving on aluminum for the model Kitbashing hobby of mine. If anyone can give me a good reliable air-cooled spindle motor under the $350 range I would truly appreciate it. Also what about a number of axis 2,3,4? One more thing thank you for your answers and suggestions, After joining a few groups on Facebook I get mainly arrogant replies from some of the members. I'm truly a newbie still learning how to stand.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

CncNewbie said:


> Also what about a number of axis 2,3,4?


Number of axes or number of stepper motors? You'll have XY and Z axes for certain, so three. You can do two steppers on Y or just one, depending on how your machine is built and how robust you want to build it. The 4th axis, typically called a rotary axis or A axis, is optional.


----------



## CncNewbie (May 21, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Number of axes or number of stepper motors? You'll have XY and Z axes for certain, so three. You can do two steppers on Y or just one, depending on how your machine is built and how robust you want to build it. The 4th axis, typically called a rotary axis or A axis, is optional.


I was thinking of either a 1.5kw or a 2.2kw spindle motor. and I wanted to make it as robust as possible and with 4 steppers.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Just make certain the gantry will support the spindle and that the rest of the machine is robust enough to handle the power.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Do your self a favor and buy a 2.2Kw 6040 unit. capable of cutting aluminum with no problems. I use mine with 1/8" single fluted bits to cut aluminum, just watch your feeds and speeds.


----------

